# Cycling a tank for shrimp only



## BarryH (27 Apr 2020)

Are there any differences when cycling a new tank that will only have shrimp as its residents?

I can't transfer any media from other tanks as they're all external filters and I hope to change over to sponge for this one. As usual, any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fisher2007 (27 Apr 2020)

I'd squeeze one of the external sponges in the new tank


----------



## dw1305 (27 Apr 2020)

Hi all,





BarryH said:


> Are there any differences when cycling a new tank that will only have shrimp as its residents?


 Not really, you just let the tank grow in, no ammonia addition etc., although you can feed the plants with a terrestrial plant fertiliser <"containing urea"> (while you don't have any livestock). 

I like snails, but even if I didn't I'd definitely recommend <"MTS and Ramshorn snails"> for shrimp tanks. You can add them before the shrimps, but probably not right at the start.





BarryH said:


> I can't transfer any media from other tanks as they're all external filters and I hope to change over to sponge for this one.


Can you put the sponge (that you are going to use in the shrimp tank) in one of the external filters for a bit? If you can't,  you can just store it in one of the other tanks until you need it. I always have a spare "emergency sponge" in the tanks, it isn't connected to the filter it just sits there wet and biologically active. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Apr 2020)

I put some Sera Biostart in my 60L a little while ago as it came with the filter. There are some mosses and small Anubias in the tank and after a couple of weeks I tentatively started adding shrimp and they all seem ok.


----------



## Gill (27 Apr 2020)

@BarryH You can have some Mature Filter media from me if needed. And I always keep a stock of bacteria.


----------



## BarryH (28 Apr 2020)

Gill said:


> @BarryH You can have some Mature Filter media from me if needed. And I always keep a stock of bacteria.


Thanks for the help Pardeep. Although I've got all the add on bits and pieces, I'm still waiting on a tank from Pro Shrimp and a light from Hong Kong, then I can get started.


----------



## Steve Buce (29 Apr 2020)

Agree with Darrel, put sponge in a mature tank for a couple of weeks, ive got one cooking at the minute
Squeeze the muck from an established filter sponge into new tank all helps


----------



## Steve Buce (29 Apr 2020)

I also add substrate from another tank, make sure its pest free, planaria etc


----------



## BarryH (30 Apr 2020)

Steve Buce said:


> Agree with Darrel, put sponge in a mature tank for a couple of weeks, ive got one cooking at the minute
> Squeeze the muck from an established filter sponge into new tank all helps


Thanks Steve. I have a couple of Juwel tanks that also have internal filters. Each of the Juwel filters has a white prefilter that I replace every week, would it be OK to drop these into the new tank instead of throwing them away?


----------



## mort (30 Apr 2020)

You will be fine moving the white filter floss over. All you really need to do is move some of the bacteria over to speed up the maturation period and you can do this with anything you move from one tank to another it's just you get a nice concentration from filter media.


There is another aspect of a shrimp tank that could be described as the cycle. It's not so much the biological filter aspect of the tank but the development of healthy biofilms and food for the shrimp to thrive once added. Quite a lot of shrimp keepers advise adding lots of bacteria products and stuff to enhance biofilm (some advise running the tank for 6-8 weeks with no livestock) but the crud from your filter sponge will help kick start this process if you squeeze it into the new tank water (it might not feel good squeezing it out in a pristine tank but it really helps kick start the whole process and your shrimp will thank you for it).


----------



## BarryH (30 Apr 2020)

mort said:


> You will be fine moving the white filter floss over. All you really need to do is move some of the bacteria over to speed up the maturation period and you can do this with anything you move from one tank to another it's just you get a nice concentration from filter media.
> 
> 
> There is another aspect of a shrimp tank that could be described as the cycle. It's not so much the biological filter aspect of the tank but the development of healthy biofilms and food for the shrimp to thrive once added. Quite a lot of shrimp keepers advise adding lots of bacteria products and stuff to enhance biofilm (some advise running the tank for 6-8 weeks with no livestock) but the crud from your filter sponge will help kick start this process if you squeeze it into the new tank water (it might not feel good squeezing it out in a pristine tank but it really helps kick start the whole process and your shrimp will thank you for it).


I was thinking of adding BacterAE on a regular basis as the tank was cycling. Not really sure how much and how often though.

I have bought extra round sponge filters for when I look at starting another tank in a few months time. Then I can take the mature sponge filters out of the shrimp tank I'm setting up now and hopefully use them in the new one.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Apr 2020)

Hi all, 





mort said:


> but the development of healthy biofilms and food for the shrimp to thrive once added.


I think this <"is really important"> (and for a <"lot of fish as well">). I think that, in addition to the filter mulm, some snails and structural leaf litter also help, and then there is also a <"big wodge of moss.......">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Steve Buce (30 Apr 2020)

ive just reset one of my shrimp tank, this is what i do

*Neocaridina davidi only*

Give tank and all equipment a good clean
Simple aquascape
Fill with water, get up to required temp
Set up filter with media/ sponge that you have previously had in another tank(longer the better)
Add substrate, mix of 50% fresh sand and 50% sand from an established tank, pest free! I Also add some crushed coral underneath
This also tones down the brightness of brand new sand
Squeeze in some goodness from other filter sponges, the gunk/mulm will be full of bacteria, and micro fauna
Add some some wood, botanicals etc from an established tank
I run lighting 24/7 for a couple of weeks, adding small amounts of bacter AE on a daily basis, dont overdose!!
After a 2/3 weeks set lighting to 12 hours and add a couple of snails i prefer MTS, dont add nerites as they will soon polish of all that lovely biofilm
Start your water change routine, 10/15% i dont do big w/c s on my shrimp tanks
And wait, longer the better

Then add shrimp, which will have lots of biofilm, algae, microfauna etc to graize on


*This is how i do it, it works for me*, in a hard water area with a TDS of around 200, its not a planted tank, i do add plants, but for the shrimp to hide in and graize on

If you have soft or neutral water, you will need to raise your TDS to appropriate levels for neos, using salty shrimp mineral kh/gh and use more crushed coral to help buffer the tank

Hope this helps


----------



## BarryH (30 Apr 2020)

Thank you Steve, that's brilliant, just what I was looking for. I really appreciate all the help. When you mention the crushed coral, is that something I can buy? Never used it before but would like to follow your advice.


----------



## dw1305 (1 May 2020)

Hi all, 





BarryH said:


> When you mention the crushed coral, is that something I can buy?


You can. An alternative is <"Oyster (or Cockle Shell) chick grit">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Steve Buce (1 May 2020)

just reset a shrimp tank


BarryH said:


> Thank you Steve, that's brilliant, just what I was looking for. I really appreciate all the help. When you mention the crushed coral, is that something I can buy? Never used it before but would like to follow your advice.



I can send you some, pm me


----------



## BarryH (1 May 2020)

PM sent Steve. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## BarryH (1 May 2020)

Something else I thought of, being a fan of floating plants, do I add these when I start the cycle or do I wait until its all completed?


----------



## dw1305 (1 May 2020)

Hi all, 





BarryH said:


> do I add these when I start the cycle


Right at the start for surface floaters like Amazon Frogbit, _Salvinia or Pistia_ you don't need to worry about them getting algae on their leaves and they have access to aerial CO2,  so they are great nutrient sponges.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Steve Buce (1 May 2020)

Floating plants are good in a shrimp tank, especially if you are not planting it


----------



## jaypeecee (1 May 2020)

Hi @BarryH

You are no doubt aware that shrimps are very sensitive to any dissolved copper in the aquarium water. If you are using tap water, it is very wise to use a suitable tap water conditioner that will neutralize heavy metals. Your plants should also help to keep copper in check.

JPC


----------

